# ati video card



## azathoth (Oct 4, 2017)

I never until recently installed xf86-video-ati on freebsd.

Is this the proper thing to do when one has an ati card?

11.1 amd64


----------



## sidetone (Oct 4, 2017)

Yes, unless you want to use VESA for your desktop, which will stall if you play videos and games in full screen.


----------

